# Bresaola is done...



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2021)

Out of the chamber  @ 35% weight loss...






Rinsed with cold water, Collagen sheet removed, scrubbed with a brush and red wine, then dried off...





The cross cut...





The slice...





Had some with dinner tonight. It was really good!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...er-veggies-and-bresaola-arugala-salad.308276/


----------



## shoebe (Jun 2, 2021)

Man O Man that looks great


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

Man looks rich and delicious!! You da man on these cured sausages for sure.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 3, 2021)

Wow, that looks excellent! Big LIKE!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2021)

Great color!  I can only imagine how great it tastes!  Nice work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks excellent!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2021)

I will be there soon  

Nice


----------



## Robert H (Jun 3, 2021)

Oh man, that looks [email protected]$#%g delicious!!! is that an eye round? What spices did you use?


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 3, 2021)

Fantastic looking bresaola! Big like! Just wondering... was it eye of round?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 3, 2021)

I thought I responded to this thread...just now see that I have not. Sorry about that, must have been thinking of a different thread.


shoebe said:


> Man O Man that looks great


Thnaks shoebe!



jcam222 said:


> Man looks rich and delicious!! You da man on these cured sausages for sure.


Thanks jcam222! Quote I saw recently...
" When Italians put their heart into something the whole world goes yumm."



GATOR240 said:


> Wow, that looks excellent! Big LIKE!


Thanks Gator!



smokerjim said:


> looks great!


Thanks Jim!



sandyut said:


> Great color!  I can only imagine how great it tastes!  Nice work!


Thanks Sandy! It is really good, but will be much better after a cold nap in the fridge for 6 months!



SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent!
> Al


Thanks Al!



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I will be there soon
> 
> Nice


Thanks Rick! 



Robert H said:


> Oh man, that looks [email protected]$#%g delicious!!! is that an eye round? What spices did you use?


Thanks Robert! The meat was rump roast I trimmed into cylinders to dry cure.



pushok2018 said:


> Fantastic looking bresaola! Big like! Just wondering... was it eye of round?



Thanks pushok!


----------



## SCBBQ (Jun 4, 2021)

Wow that looks perfect.  how long was it in the chamber?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

It was about 3.5" thick. In the chamber for 2 months or so...


----------

